# Yuletide Magic



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well the top is done! As of an hour ago! It'll be awhile before I get it quilted I'm afraid, but I'm really please with my design modifications. The original was posted on the Bernina website.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

How pretty


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Dang it, CJ!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Wow! That is SO BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!! I have been looking at it for five minutes.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - that's totally incredible.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Stunning!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Zowie! What a magnificent quilt!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you! Other than the center block, this one was a lot of fun to do.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

wow..stunning!!! Looks almost to nice to actually use!! Just incredible, cj!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I keep coming back and looking at this! I can't stop thinking about it!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Funny, CJ...it was the center block that I thought of as 'fun'!!

Love the 'antiquey' look to it!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

See...Here I am again. I LOVE that quilt....It is mesmerizing.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

CJ, it looks just beautiful!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

thanks everyone! Some of you may know I'm adding a computerized setup to my longarm next month. Of course I have to learn how to use it first, but I'm saving all my tops to do with it!

2012 is the year I will be keeping all the quilts I make, and building my "portfolio". My goal for 2013 is to work on publishing. Anyway, this quilt goes into the "portfolio" group


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Good Luck, Girlie!

Sure wish I had your vision and talent.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Each one of your quilts is more beautiful than the last!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW.....B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

CJ that is just stunning. What a wonderful job you did on it. I am so glad I stopped on this thread today. I really needed some inspiration today. We have been working on our house for so long. I had to pack up everything from sewing and I have been feeling so blue from missing it. Thank you for posting such an inspiring piece.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

CJ that turned out so beautiful. I love this center alot better, as to me it makes the top really work together.
Wonderful job, makes me want an embroidery machine too.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

That has got to be the prettiest Christmas quilt I have ever seen. I love it!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks girls!


----------

